
Where many of the clothes you throw away end up - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40352910
======
mattbgates
Considering I usually end up wearing them beyond recognition and what anyone
else would wear, I throw them in the fireplace. Conversion to heat energy!

~~~
twobyfour
Unwearable textiles can be recycled. In fact, that's what this article is
about.

